# Dun Morogh: Dragonlords of Ironforge sucht........



## Igu (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

unsere Gilde sucht noch nette Mitglieder,die trotz BC auch weiterhin die"alten" Instanzen wie MC und BWL raiden möchten.
Weiterhin suchen wir Verstärkung für unsere Gilde, auch wollen wir eine Raidgruppe für die neuen 25ger Instanzen in der Scherbenwelt aufbauen.
Wer mag kann sich Ingame an mich wenden und wir würden uns auf Ressonanz sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis denn Euer Iguana


----------



## asphasia (9. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Igu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> unsere Gilde sucht noch nette Mitglieder,die trotz BC auch weiterhin die"alten" Instanzen wie MC und BWL raiden möchten.
> Weiterhin suchen wir Verstärkung für unsere Gilde, auch wollen wir eine Raidgruppe für die neuen 25ger Instanzen in der Scherbenwelt aufbauen.
> ...


----------



## zulsar (9. Februar 2007)

Mich würde interessieren warum ihr noch MC/BWL Raiden wollt Oo


----------



## Igu (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo,


zu Asphasia:  Bei uns muss niemand die Gilde wechseln um an den Raids teil zu nehmen,von daher würde ich mich freuen,wenn wir uns ingame mal unterhalten würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zu Zulasar:    Laut inoffiziellen Berichten,sollen die Instanzen wie MC und BWL in einem späteren kommenden Patch aufgewertet werden und somit werden auch die Items an höhere Level angepasst.Weiterhin ist es unumgänglich, für die 25ger Raids eine eingespielte Gruppe zu haben und diese Instanzen zu bewältigen!Außerdem macht es uns noch immer riesen Spaß mit 30-35 Leuten durch MC zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Igu


----------



## Lyminia (29. April 2007)

Hallo, 

sucht ihr auch Leute für Karazhan? Habe die Vorquest heute abgeschlossen und suche nach einer Möglichkeit, regelmäßig am Wochenende teilzunehmen. 

Bin gut equippter und zuverlässiger Schurke. Wenn ihr Interesse habt, könnt ihr euch gerne melden. 

Ich würde mich freuen. 

Bis dann + Gruß

Lyminia


----------

